# الضحكة



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

المواقف المضحكة انواع ممكن تضحك بجد و ممكن مجاملة و ممكن ضحكة صفرا و المفروض كل واحد يقول موقف على الضحكة الجامدة و موقف على الضحكة الصفرا و اللى مش هيقول:act23:


----------



## *malk (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

انا اعتقد ان الموضوع حلو:36_1_4:


----------



## red_pansy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

ولا تزعلى ياكيكى هههههههههههه ياترى دى ضحكه ايه 
بس مش عارف أحكى ايه كلنا بنضحك كل انواع الضحك فى مواقف كتير قوى
ربنا يباركك :yaka:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

مش قادرة احدد كيكي لاني في مواقف كتيرة بضحك وانا معرفش نوع الضحكة ايه 
ربنا معاكي وبعوض تعبك


----------



## shatha (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

الضحكه بجد لما الي يعمل الحاجه الي تضحك
في الغالب طفل او انسان مش مخطط للموقف 
زي لما ببص على واحد وهو بيبصلي مش 
شايف قدامه ويوقع والا يخبط في حاجه تعوره ,
الضحكه مجامله لما قريب لي يقول لي 
نكته هو متصور اني مش سامعاها قبل كده,
الضحكه الصفرا ما اعرفش حد يساعدني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smi420:


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

مرسى يا ريد على مرورك و مشاركتك يا قمرر


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

مش مشكلة تحددى يا مرمر المهم انك تبقى مبسوطة و تضحكى
شكراا على مرورك


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

شكراااا على المرور ياshatha 
وكفاية كدة مش لازم الباقى و لا تتعب نفسك


----------



## kajo (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

الى يخلى الواحد يضحك بجد

الضحكه الصافيه الطالعه من القلب الى بتكون رسمتها خفيفه على وش الواحد

دى بتكون اجمل الاضحكات حتى لو من غير صوت


----------



## *malk (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الضحكة*

ميرسى يا كاجو على مشاركتك فى الموضوع

نور بيك


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

انا عن نفسي بحب الضحك جدا بس الضحك اللذيذ مش ضحك السخرية بس برغم ان بضحك علي طول بس اسعد لاحظات حياتي لما اكون اعد وسط اولاد عمي و صحابي القريبين و نضح بقي علي مواقف عملناها او نكت جمدة بس صوتنا بيجيب اخر الدنية موضوع روعة اشجينا من المواضيع ديه


----------



## *malk (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*



الملك العقرب قال:


> انا عن نفسي بحب الضحك جدا بس الضحك اللذيذ مش ضحك السخرية بس برغم ان بضحك علي طول بس اسعد لاحظات حياتي لما اكون اعد وسط اولاد عمي و صحابي القريبين و نضح بقي علي مواقف عملناها او نكت جمدة بس صوتنا بيجيب اخر الدنية موضوع روعة اشجينا من المواضيع ديه


 
ربنا يخليكوا لبعض

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## فونتالولو (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

_سلام الرب يسوع
 تعيش ايدك الموضوع حلو 
الضحك الي من القلب لما تكوني الموقف تلقائي 
الضحك كده بس لما تكون الواحد بيجامل الي معاه 
الضحكه الصفرا لما تكون الواحد مع حد مش طيقه وهو بيستخف دمه 
بس ديه بقي ضحكه من القلب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## jesus_son (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

*بصراحة يا كيكى انا لو هتكلم عن الضحكة يبقى بالنسبالى الضحكة هيا ضحكة مينا اللى الناس عرفاها
علطول بضحكها عشان مفيش حاجة تستاهل انى اشيلها من على وشى
بس لما بكون زعلان بقى بضحك برضه بس نوع تانى من الضحك
ضحكة بخبى تحتها زعل لكن بحاول انسى نفسى بيها الزعل ده
وشكرا ليكى يا كيكى على موضوعك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يارب تفضلى تضحكى علطول
سلام و نعمة رب المجد​*


----------



## الحانوتى (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

[center*]احلى ضحكة يا جماعه ضحكتها 


انا ونايم تعرفو ليه  
لانى مش بشوف انا ونايم 
ههههههههههههههههه*[/center]


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

اقولك انا الضحكة الحقيقية
لما كنت ماشية من كام يوم ووحدة دلقت المية بالغلط عليا
الشارع كله ضحك ضحكة حقيقية 
واااااااااااااااااااء
الضحكة الصفرا لما بضحك لما حد يقول 6-1
عشان حرااااااااااااااااااام
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## *malk (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع_
> _تعيش ايدك الموضوع حلو _
> _الضحك الي من القلب لما تكوني الموقف تلقائي _
> _الضحك كده بس لما تكون الواحد بيجامل الي معاه _
> ...


 

واضح انها من القلب

ههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## *malk (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*



jesus_son قال:


> *بصراحة يا كيكى انا لو هتكلم عن الضحكة يبقى بالنسبالى الضحكة هيا ضحكة مينا اللى الناس عرفاها​*
> *علطول بضحكها عشان مفيش حاجة تستاهل انى اشيلها من على وشى*
> *بس لما بكون زعلان بقى بضحك برضه بس نوع تانى من الضحك*
> *ضحكة بخبى تحتها زعل لكن بحاول انسى نفسى بيها الزعل ده*
> ...


 يارب دايما تبقى مبسووووووووووووط

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دى


----------



## *malk (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*



الحانوتى قال:


> [center*]احلى ضحكة يا جماعه ضحكتها *
> 
> 
> *انا ونايم تعرفو ليه *
> ...


 
لا تعليق


----------



## *malk (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*



nonogirl89 قال:


> اقولك انا الضحكة الحقيقية
> 
> لما كنت ماشية من كام يوم ووحدة دلقت المية بالغلط عليا
> الشارع كله ضحك ضحكة حقيقية
> ...


 
هههههههههه  فكرتينى 

كانت هتحصل معايا بس بس واحد لحقنى و اتدلقت علية

ههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا قمر


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

*الضحكة الحلوة هى كل ضحكة قدتها مع ناس بحبهم وممكن افتقدهم فى حياتى *
*الضحكة *​


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

*الضحكة الحلوة هى كل ضحكة قضيتها مع ناس بحبهم وممكن افتقدهم فى حياتى *
*الضحكة الصفرا هى الضحكة اللى ديما بتطلع غصب عنى *
*بس افتكر موقف جميل*
*ضحكت فية ضحكة جميلة من قلبة *
*هو ان فى مرة فى اجتماع الشباب فى الكنيسة *
*كانو طالبين بورترية للعرض على البروجيكتور *
*روحنا جمعنا بعض انا وشلة اصحابى كدة فى مصر*
*ورحنا مثلنا تمثيل صامت فى منتهى الجمال*
*تخيلى *
*دخلنا محل عصير القصب ولابسنا لبس الراجل وعصرنا مكانة *
*وواحد تانى كان بيمسح لنا كل عربيتنا*
*وواحد تانى كان بيلمع كل الاحذية *
*وواحد تانى كان فاتح سنترال متحرك بموبايلاتنا *
*وطبها كنا كلنا بنصور*
*تخيلى بنعمل كل دة *
*فى الشارع وسط وجود المارة *
*حسيت اننا حاجة غريبة وكنت مستمتع بجد بها الوقت وفعلا كنت بضحك من قلبى*

*الضحكة الصافرة بقى يا اختى الجميلة هى زى ما قلت *
*اللى ديما بضحكها غصب عنى *
*والموقف بيكون عامل مساعد*

*بشكرك من قلبى على انك سمحتيلى بسترجاع كل ها الذكريات *
*لمجرد سؤال*
*موضوعك جميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الضحكة الحلوة هى كل ضحكة قضيتها مع ناس بحبهم وممكن افتقدهم فى حياتى *​
> 
> *الضحكة الصفرا هى الضحكة اللى ديما بتطلع غصب عنى *
> *بس افتكر موقف جميل*
> ...


 

ميرسى لمروك الرائع دى


----------



## انجى مكرم (3 يوليو 2008)

بجد موضوعك جميل جدا ميرسى


----------



## *malk (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الضحكة*

ميرسى لمرورك يا انجى


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

الضحكه الصافيه احسن من الصفراء

ههههههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (13 أغسطس 2008)

الضحكة اللى بجد اللى تحسي فيها فعلا بالفرحة وتحسي ان قلبك بيضحك معاها وانها رسمت على وشك ابتسامة تحفة جميلة 
دي الضحكة اللى بتضحكيها بجد مش مجاملة ولا علشان تاخدى صورة ولا تجملى من شكلك
الضحكة الصفرا دى اللى بتبقي مجاملة بجد
أو بتحبي تتهربي من موقف محرج بضحكة
هى دى الضحكة الصفرا
وميرسي على الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## *malk (13 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> الضحكه الصافيه احسن من الصفراء
> 
> ههههههههههههه


 
وجهة نظر سليمة


----------



## *malk (13 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> الضحكة اللى بجد اللى تحسي فيها فعلا بالفرحة وتحسي ان قلبك بيضحك معاها وانها رسمت على وشك ابتسامة تحفة جميلة
> 
> دي الضحكة اللى بتضحكيها بجد مش مجاملة ولا علشان تاخدى صورة ولا تجملى من شكلك
> الضحكة الصفرا دى اللى بتبقي مجاملة بجد
> ...


 
تماااام ياقمرى كل كلمة قلتيها
نورتى يا حبيبتى


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الضحكة*



keky قال:


> انا اعتقد ان الموضوع حلو:36_1_4:





دة موضوع عسل زيك يا كيكى



ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل

الضحكة الجامدة على نكتة جميلة او موقف غريب


والضحكة الصفر لما يكون حد بيتريق عن حد


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الضحكة*



dodi lover قال:


> دة موضوع عسل زيك يا كيكى
> 
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى بجد يا دودى
نورت الموضوع


----------

